# Getting Recordings Off DirecTV DVR



## ksj (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello All
I have some television appearances I made stored on an HR44 DVR that I would like to transfer off the DVR before I finally kill their service. I am planning on using a Roamio Pro with a cable card in its place. I know the Roamio won't interface with the DTV but, could I buy a series 2 and move the programming onto it or its external drive and then move the drive over to the new Roamio?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You can't do that. The best you can do is use a video capture device and play the recording to it.


----------



## ksj (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Steve

Can't save to external disk on the Series 2 and then move the disk over to the Roamio?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Nope. Just like all the TiVos, the recordings on a DirecTV DVR are encrypted and locked to the box that recorded them. Unlike TiVo, there is no support for offloading to DVD and the security system has not been cracked. You couldn't do this with a TiVo either.


----------



## ksj (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks again for the info ... never owned a Tivo so not familiar with the process - sorry for trying to understand the limitations without having any hardware. So am I correct that if a recording on the DVR has no copyright encoding/protection it could be played through the Tivo and saved internally there?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No. Copyright has nothing to do with it. All of the recordings on the HR44 are encrypted. You can't copy or move them. They can be played only on the box that recorded them.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

stevel said:


> Nope. Just like all the TiVos, the recordings on a DirecTV DVR are encrypted and locked to the box that recorded them. Unlike TiVo, there is no support for offloading to DVD and the security system has not been cracked. You couldn't do this with a TiVo either.


This is incorrect in regard to retail TiVos. With a retail TiVo if the content is not copy protected by the provider you can you can easily copy from one TiVo to another.

Obviously this doesn't help the OP.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ksj said:


> Hello All I have some television appearances I made stored on an HR44 DVR that I would like to transfer off the DVR before I finally kill their service. I am planning on using a Roamio Pro with a cable card in its place. I know the Roamio won't interface with the DTV but, could I buy a series 2 and move the programming onto it or its external drive and then move the drive over to the new Roamio? Thanks in advance!


Get a Hauppauge HD-PVR or Colossus card to capture it to a PC, which can then be converted and transferred to your Roamio using TiVo Desktop or PyTiVo, or get a used ZeeVee or other ATSC/QAM modulator and play it to that using component video, which turns it into a TV signal (QAM/ATSC) which can be recorded directly to your Roamio just like any other HDTV signal.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

nrc said:


> This is incorrect in regard to retail TiVos. With a retail TiVo if the content is not copy protected by the provider you can you can easily copy from one TiVo to another.
> 
> Obviously this doesn't help the OP.


Right - thanks for the correction. That is with transferring shows over the network. You still can't do it by moving the disk.


----------



## ksj (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks guys!
I appreciate your advice and counseling. Looking forward to receiving my R Pro next week...


----------

